# You can’t beat a good old can cut



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

There’s many shooters out there doing amazing and accurate shots, however in my opinion you just can’t beat a good bit of can cutting. Spent some time in the garden today using a new to me sighted Chinese frame. Fitted with precise flat bands and using 8mm steels I had this cut easily at 10m (33ft).


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Awesome job mate

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

I love can cutting. I use .177 bb's and 1/4" steel so cutting a can for me takes awhile.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s a lot of fun


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

It gets so annoying as you start putting shots through the same hole 

Nice work - can cuts are fun.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I love a good can cuttn. Nice job


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great fun indeed!


----------

